# MM - How long does it last?



## W3DRM (May 7, 2008)

I've searched throughout this forum but have been unable to find an answer to this question.

The description says it can be cleaned/washed and used over and over again. My question is how does one know when it has reached the point to be tossed out?

I've been using the same 2x2 MM squares for the past couple of months and washing them between each use in warm water and dish-soap. They still look brand-new. Any pointers on how to tell when it's time to get new ones would be greatfully appreciated.

I use the same pads dry on bare wood and wet on acrylics.


----------



## stevers (May 7, 2008)

I've had some for over a year. Mainly use it for wet sanding.


----------



## MobilMan (May 7, 2008)

"The last couple of months"  Ha. you don't even have them broke in yet.[8D] Especially if they are the thin ones.  I've used my origional set the past two days on 9 pens.  About 3yrs old.  Old suckers, aren't they?  I do have a new set only used a few times.  Got them so i'd have them when these are worn.  Was gonna use the new ones for dry, & the old ones for wet, but....  When ya can't get the job done any longer-they're worn out.


----------



## JayDevin (May 7, 2008)

I have lost more MM pads than worn them out!


----------



## RMB (May 7, 2008)

I finally got to washing mine with my clothes after about 6 months use. The only wear I can find on them is where I've melted em from rubbing on a bushing or hard corner. Unfortunatly I live in an appartment, and somebody took my clothes out of the dryer before I could get there. I found some sheets in the trash can, a few scattered through my clothes, one on the floor, and I'm still missing my 4000grit.


----------



## alamocdc (May 7, 2008)

I'm still using the stuff I bought early in 2005 so I don't have an answer to this yet.


----------



## Chasper (May 8, 2008)

I wash then every 300-500 pens, and I've been using them for four years.  Maybe sometime in the next couple years I'll buy another set because there are melted areas on a couple of them.  They seem to still be getting the job done.


----------



## monkeynutz (May 8, 2008)

I bought 3 sets initially.  I'll probably be dead before I need the third set.


----------



## penmaker56 (May 8, 2008)

I bought my MM set in 1998, it came with 2 sheets of each, I am still on the first set with plenty of use left on it, don't know when I'll open the second set of sheets.


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2008)

I have a couple with some little melt cuts.  Other than that, easily 200 pens and they still work like they are new.  I only wet sand with them.  As my skills improve, I can only see the life of the pads getting longer, that is if there even is an end to their longevity.  They might become heirloom hand me downs when I die.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 14, 2008)

My set is several years old. I toss in laundry about three times a year. Have a second set as a back-up but don't really see a need to use it for a long time.
BTW, for beginners, the 'MM' we are talking about is a sanding material called Micro Mesh. It is fairly expensive on the initial investment but, due to it's high quality and very long life is economical in the long run. Actually, not so long run. It will pay for itself.


----------

